# How many of you woman hunt with your bows?



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

I hardly ever see any woman here post there pictures in the bowhunting section.

Always a pleasure to see woman who hunts in camo hunting. Come on ladys, show us your harvest.


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

This will be my first year bowhunting or I should say my first year hunting period. Very excited. I stay out of that section other than some quick reading sometimes. My knowledge is limited at this point.


----------



## Harley70 (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm very new to archery. I only started last month. However, my husband has been (gun)hunting for years, but he's new to bowhunting, too. I will be going with him this year, but not with my bow, just to learn. I want to learn as much as I can about archery- that's part of the reason why I joined AT. I am interested in bowhunting and some target. Right now, I want to get my form down and work on my building up my strength (I want to slowly work my way up to 50#). I want to make sure I have a good handle on the basics first and then move on from there. Just wait 'til next year....I just might get something to put in the bowhunting section


----------



## Sooner Girl (Aug 15, 2005)

I am going bow hunting for the first time this year, I have never been hunting before, so I am excited. :teeth:


----------



## kari_621 (Aug 26, 2005)

I am hunting this year. I am just getting back into archery after an 8 year 'break" due to college and motherhood. The only archery hunting pics I have are from back when I was 12-14. :embarasse When I bag one this year, I will be sure to post!! :thumbs_up


----------



## sthrnsweetheart (Aug 27, 2005)

*Not sure about this year, but next year for sure*

I just bought my first bow and will be practicing on my form,plus I am trying to learn all I can about archery and shooting before I attempt to go hunting. So to say I will go this year? Probably not, next year, I should be in great form and ready to go!!!


----------



## HOYT GIRL (Jan 16, 2005)

*Bow hunting!!!!*

Last year was my first year bow hunting. I went out opening morning and 2 does walked right up to my blind. I shot at one and missed judged the yardage. I shot right under her belly. Just got hair that day! I was just lucky to get a shot on my first morning out! This year I am out for the season probably! We have a new addition on the way :baby: (due Nov. 5th opening week of muzzleloader for us) I normally leave bow season for my husband to enjoy and I enjoy the gun seasons! We have to take turns in the woods because this is our 2nd child! Next year hopefully I can get right back in the swing of bow hunting and then I'll post some pics!!!


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

I just got back from my first weekend of bowhunting cow moose! All of them this weekend had babies, so there was no shooting there. I have hunted with a bow for 5 years now. Haven't yet got an elk with my bow but I have got a few mule deer and a couple grouse. Hopefully I can post pictures from a successful moose hunt though!
Katie


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Cool*

Im looking forward to seeing how everyone does. :wink:


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

Hunting w/ my bow is all I do...Haven't gotten in to comps yet...Haven't been able to find the time yet...Maybe one day....


----------



## Brown Girl (Jul 30, 2005)

*Me too!*

This is my first year bow hunting, or bow anything, but I have gun hunted for the past 5 years. I am so excited it is hard to describe! only 12 more days...


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

I hunt with my bow. This is my 3rd season. I will be going this weekend for deer and/or pig.........what ever I run into first. :teeth:


----------



## A Huntress (Jul 14, 2005)

I hunt with my bow. I have not taken a deer yet with my bow, but I have taken a turkey with my bow. I am hoping to take a deer this weekend - opening bow season is this weekend in Tennessee. :thumbs_up


----------



## Brown Eyed Girl (Aug 24, 2005)

*Nope...*

Just target shooting for me, I'm a vegetarian so it would be a lil weird if I took up hunting!


----------



## buckfeverben (Dec 2, 2004)

Vegetarian? I thought that word was banned on this site? lol! jk! You don't know what you're missing out on, venison is some of the finest tasting stuff you'll ever have. Human beings as a race did not evolve by eating veggie burgers and tofu....that's for sure.......


----------



## doetraks (Aug 24, 2005)

I love to hunt with my bow, in fact this will be the first year that i'm going gun hunting. Bow hunting is so great because you are so close to the deer. To all who are new at it good luck and just as a tip for you practice holding your bow at full draw for a long time before you shoot. It has sure helped me in the past.


----------



## MdBowDoc (Feb 1, 2005)

Here you go DB. This is Penny. As you can see she will hold her own with anyone hunting being it bow, gun, or muzzleloader.


----------



## Makeda (Aug 8, 2005)

I've been hunting since I was 14. That's basically all I do with archery. 3D's just get me ready for the hunt!


----------



## Vic303 (Aug 7, 2005)

Haven't bowhunted yet as this is my first season doing archery. I've riflehunted, even while pregnant. Just didn't get to hunt MUCH while preggers... :mg:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 7, 2005)

Daniel Boone,

Here's my Spike Mulie taken Sept 14th 2005.

First Deer with a bow in over 10 years. Next year I will be working on taking a Elk.
Cheers!! :beer:


----------



## elkaholic (Apr 28, 2003)

*Success !!*

I've had some success at this bowhunting game. I've been at it a couple of years. So far I've bagged a coyote and a respectable 4x5 whitetail. Elk and mule deer are next on my list.


----------



## HCF (Oct 20, 2004)

Good luck to all you ladies out there this year.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*How Cool ladys*

I have a great shooting partner that hunts with us all the time.

I love it. She did harvest all the big bucks last year :tongue: 

Great to see woman sharing the outdoors.

Love those pictures


----------



## Chowder (Oct 3, 2005)

Well, i am going to go turkey hunting this spring, so i havent started yet. But, i will definately show pics when i get them  Good luck to all you ladies out there starting this fall!


----------



## Arrow Addict (Oct 7, 2005)

*2004 Buck/ 1st deer*

This is my first posting on Archery Talk. 

This is the 9 point buck that I shot last October with my bow. It was my first year deer hunting and so far I only use bow for deer. I tried spring turkey 3 years so far with no luck. My bow setup is as follows: Hoyt Sapphire at 26.5" draw and 48 pounds, Toxonics 3-pin site, NAP Quicktune 3000, Zenith Back Tension release, Easton 2117 Quatros, and Muzzy 3-blade broadhead, speed 199 fps. I got this guy at 10 yards, double-lung and centered on the heart. The arrow passed completely through and my husband and I had to follow to the blood trail to it. It was my third day out. I had chance at a doe on my first day out. The buck fever was over-whelming and paralyzing. I also have a fear a heights so I was amazed that could take the shot from 15 feet up in the air. My husband called me a few choice names for awhile and was proud of me at the same time. This was (and still is so far) the biggest buck shot in my household. 

My season opened up Sept. 15th and I'm will be in a tree at the end of October. I have been itching to get out for 2 weeks now that the weather has cooled off a little. But tonight I start my other archery addiction-Indoor 300 league. The hunting/3-D setup gets used inside during the fall just so I'm only using 1 bow during hunting season. In January, I will dig out the target bow and kill as many X's as I can. I started with the target archery 7 years ago thanks to boyfriend (now husband). The target shooting gave me the knowledge that I could make the shot count and the hunting puts the meat in the freezer and a rack on the wall.


----------



## targetgal (Jan 10, 2005)

Great buck Terri! This girl really can shoot...I've watched her shoot indoor and 3D. Good luck hunting this year!

I've attatched a picture of a doe I shot on 10/16/05 in Spring Hill, KS. I hope to get a nice buck this year (have only seen little guys so far). I'm going turkey hunting at the end of this month in NE - hope to get our Thanksgiving turkey :tongue:


----------



## Arrow Addict (Oct 7, 2005)

Right back at ya Carrie!

Can't wait to shoot with you in January.


----------



## Colin Giersberg (Dec 21, 2004)

My wife got her first buck (a spike) with her bow 4 weeks ago, and she is on a hunt right now in Tuskegee, Alabama. She is at the White Oak Plantation on a sposered hunt (Bows and Does). She got a buck yesterday, but they couldn't find it. Needless to say, she is bummed out about that  .
She has been hunting for 15 years, but always with a gun. Now she can chalk one up with a bow. :teeth:


----------



## whitedove (Jul 3, 2005)

*Bowhunting*

I started bowhunting several years back, not real sucessful at it til 2000. 2 friends and I went to Tn sheep hunting. We had a great time and all got what we wanted.


----------



## va archer (Jul 19, 2002)

Cool beans. Here are my harvest(s) for 03 and 04. I hope to have one for 05, but I won't be greedy. ;-)


----------



## change (May 21, 2005)

Hi DB,

Your question - do we hunt?? Of course we do!!! I started bowhunting in October last year and focused more on the competition side to get more confidence for the hunting part. This year in March I harvested my first buck and now 11 up to date. Residing in sunny South Africa I was privilaged to harvest a beautiful 60" kudu last weekend in the Zeerust region. I hunt with a Matthews Switchback set at 65 pounds, Easton axis 400 Quik Spin vanes tiped with 100 gr muzzies. I you do have time, visit my husbands webshot site 

http://community.webshots.com/album/481375812CHOuZJ

to see our hunting experiences in South Africa. The whole family hunts - even my 10 year old daughter.


----------



## targetgal (Jan 10, 2005)

This is a pic of my first buck shot w/a bow. I did not have a stand in this location, so I crawled under an evergreen tree near the location I had observed this buck before. Evergreen trees are great for camo and scent control I've found - as I had a buck come from behind me and then this buck that came across the pasture towards me. I know this is a little guy, but he is my first so I'm kinda proud to not only have shot him w/ a bow but also by doing it on the ground. 

(picture is small - haven't figured out how to attatch it at full size w/out getting error saying file to large for archery talk  - the doe pic I posted came out fine so I'm confused - oh well)


----------



## va archer (Jul 19, 2002)

*Lucky Again*

I got lucky (blessed) again this weekend. A nice one walked my way saturday morning and gave me the perfect shot. It was taken in Charles County, MD.


----------



## ariggins (Oct 18, 2005)

*bowhunting*

I started bowhunting last year using my stepdads recurve. Then my boyfriend bought me a Hoyt Ultramag last year and I love it. I haven't killed anything yet. The 2nd weekend of bow season this year I had 2 does come by me in my stand they were about 18 yards from me, well I was getting excited and I was trying to keep my self calm I pulled back and she walked a few steps and stopped and I had my pin right on the goody box and I shot and they took off and I watched her to see where she went. It was right at dark when I shot so I sat there for about 30 mins and I got down went back to camp and told my boyfriend and we went to look for her I found my arrow it didn't have any blood on the blades or the shaft but there was blood on the vanes. We looked for blood didn't see any and we never found the deer so I think I may have just scraped the top of her back or something. But it awesome I got so excited..


----------



## ariggins (Oct 18, 2005)

*bowhunting*

...


----------



## MQ1 zhooter (Dec 4, 2004)

Beautiful buck va archer! Obviously he done some rub quiet alot on his reddish forehead.

Nice picture ladies. Like to see some more:thumbs_up


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*Red Dot Bowhunts*

Red Dot Bowhunters and scored on her first Buck this year Silver Flam thru the heart and it only ran 59 yards


----------



## Kygirl (May 27, 2003)

*My first buck*

took a doe two years ago, but blasted this dude the first day on the stand this year (after rehabbing a shoulder injury) .. he was quartering hard, so i put the arrow behind his left rib cage, clipped the top of his heart, both lungs, then ripped through his jugular.. looked like a blood bath tracking him...


----------



## dalebow (Nov 28, 2004)

VA Archer

Wow a beautiful Lady and a beautiful Buck 

Congrats:thumbs_up


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Hey Ladys*

Post those harvest in the bowhunting forums.

Those are some nice trophys. 

Congradulations


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

Well...........let's put it this way. I hike around some really big mountains during archery elk season wearing camo and packing my bow with a license and tag in my pack. :embara:


----------



## Chief4hunting (Mar 10, 2005)

YNGARCHER said:


> I just got back from my first weekend of bowhunting cow moose! All of them this weekend had babies, so there was no shooting there. I have hunted with a bow for 5 years now. Haven't yet got an elk with my bow but I have got a few mule deer and a couple grouse. Hopefully I can post pictures from a successful moose hunt though!
> Katie


A couple of grouse...NICE! Not an easy feet by any stretch of the imagination. I missed on this year with my bow. Bowhunting moose has got to be a rush. Never had the opportunity but hope to some day soon. Good luck and hope to see some success pics.


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*First Bear with a Bow*

Red Dot asked me to post her first bear harvest Dan

She was really thrilled One shot froma 40# Concept bow and she got complete Penetration witha 500 Axis and a Steel Force Broadhed

for Red Dot


----------



## BIG ARCHERY NUT (Oct 24, 2003)

Here you go Dan.

I guess I could call her my LITTLE ARCHERY NUT. Second deer with a bow and is hoping for a nice buck. Says it has to be QDM size or nothing. Looking to bear hunt in another year.


----------



## longbowarcher (Aug 6, 2004)

*why be embarrassed*

hey huntin4elk. why be embarrassed? alot of hunters havent hunted and been here in these kind of conditions and areas that you and i have seen. some dont know what mountains even look like. girl go on with your bad self and brag it up


----------



## str8bowbabe (Apr 20, 2005)

Hey everybody! I have hunted since 1996 and harvested a few deer in my time and I must say that bowhunting is the only way to hunt. Archery itself is so addictive but to hunt and then harvest an animal with a bow is the ultimate. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## archery_filly (Jan 28, 2006)

I have been hunting for 2 years how. I haven't had much luck. My 1st year i got a shot but i wasn't used to shooting at a down hill angle and i shot under him. Then the rest of the year I could not get any other shots. My 2nd year (this year) My I just didn't get any luck. My father and I did get to stalk some it was pretty awsome!!! We got within 80 yards of them and we ran out of cover and I had gotten snow down my pants, we had to quite. lol. The snow was not reacting well with my skin lol. I was having sudden coldness haha. anyway If and when i get some pictures I will sure post them on here. 
take care all,
archery_filly


----------



## blondy (Jan 20, 2006)

Yes I bowhunt like a girl!!! (my daughter has a tshirt that says that) 
I have been bowhunting since 1992, being a mom sure makes it restrictive to do the amount of hunting I would like. All of my kids are all hunting age now and I had more treestand time this year than ever. I only shot one deer this year, but it was a nice 8pointer. My 3 boys all took deer and my daughter hunted for the first time this year. She drew on two but didnt have a shot, she endured some cold temps and sat longer then I thought she would, not bad for 12!! I will be taking her on her first turkey hunt this spring cant wait!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Fantastic Gals*

I see we have some hunters here for sure.

Pictures are great:wink:


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Great deer and photo!!!!!


MdBowDoc said:


> Here you go DB. This is Penny. As you can see she will hold her own with anyone hunting being it bow, gun, or muzzleloader.


----------



## skillswife (Jan 31, 2006)

I hunted with a bow for the first time this fall and got my doe before my husband got his. I loved it. No pics though as I took her at the last of shooting light and by the time we got her home we just wanted to go to bed. I have hunted with a rifle previously but with 2 little kids it can be hard to get out. I hope to get to know some of you better. I am also a member of www.womenhunters.com and have written for them. It is a great site for women who hunt. Take care and talk to you all soon.
Christine Hansen
www.mycustomquivers.com


----------



## WT huntress (Jan 14, 2006)

*KyGirl*

Man, what a nice looking buck! You must have been pretty upset when you seen what you did to the cape (if you plan to mount him). A buddy of mine got his first buck this year during gun season and when he brought over the pics to show off the cape was butchered! Obviously he needed training on how to field dress also!:embara:


----------



## shutnangel (Feb 7, 2006)

This was my second year hunting this past fall and I took my first deer, a doe. My husband was holding out for a big buck and didn't get a deer this year. Everyone gives him a hard time, but he is very proud of me. He just tells them that I had a good guide! Neither of us were able to get a shot at any elk, though.


----------



## Fire Arrow (Feb 21, 2006)

*bowhuntress*

Although I didn't have any success in my first bowseason, I got not one, but two deer (a young doe and a 4-point buck with a big body) in one night, half an hour apart, by myself when I was just 17. I'd post a picture, but it's kinda graphic considering I had field dressed them already (I did that by myself too--didn't bother me a bit!). It was definitely one of my greatest accomplishments that I know I'll probably never do again, and my brother couldn't believe it when I told him!


----------



## yotegal88 (Feb 28, 2006)

*nice buck va archer*

this was my first year bow hunting. i got myself a javalena out of a blind. didnt get to hunt deer much here i live in arizona and it just never got cold enough. they were just not coming in


----------

